# Apple Smoked Apple Dumplins on the Pro



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I make these in my drum and wanted to see how they would turn out in the Memphis Pro.
Used apple for the smoke...

Peeled, cored and sliced the apples..
sprinkled each layer with a cinnamon/brown sugar mix.. then topped with a bit of butter.





Brought the pie dough up around the apple, leaving the top open.
Gave them a quick egg wash and sprinkled with more cinnamon brown sugar.



into the smoker with apple...
They smoked at 275 for awhile then I raised the heat to 300 to finish cooking them.
I use a knife to test for tenderness..







Topped with french vanilla ice cream, hot caramel sauce and sprinkled with pecans...






It was kinda good. :) I couldn't eat it all... but I tried....

Thanks for looking!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 11, 2010)

Dang girl.  I keep saying I'm gonna make these some day.  What was the total cook time?

They look delicious.  Smoked desert....awesome!

thumbs up from me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 11, 2010)

I was just thinking about doing this while at the store today. Looks great Jeanie.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw the one you had posted that you did in your drum and I so want to try this, you make it look so easy, and it looks INSANE good. How big is the pie dough?


----------



## ol' smokey (Aug 11, 2010)

I for one am gonna quit looking at your posts. My todo list is getting to long. Great looking, who would of ( could of) thought of that. By the way I'm off to the market...

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2010)

What????

You couldn't eat it all???????

You know you could have gotten all kinds of help!!!!

Damn that had to be good !!!!

Bear

A thumb to you!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow Jeannie you just keep amazing me - What a great idea and execution


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody!

Dude, the total cook time came to about 1 1/2 hrs. I used a knife to poke the apple (from the open top) to check for tenderness. It doesn't have to be very soft, I like a bit of texture to mine.

Thanks Brian!

Squirrel I usually make enough dough for a 9" pie but If I roll it thin enough I can cover two apples with one round. I cut the excess off and re-roll. A lot of it depends on how big the apple is too. Thanks!

lol Joe... Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear.. I would have shared with ya!  lol Thanks!

You know I would have shared with you too Scarbelly. Thanks!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 11, 2010)

Now I'm Hungry!!!!







I gotta try these soon!

Great Job Cowgirl!

SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW That looks awesome there Jeanie.  You aways come up with some of the most killer recipes and now you have broken into desserts. That's just more then awesome  and I guess I know where my next 10 lbs are coming from.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks SOB and Mark!  They were tasty...just couldn't eat it all.


----------



## brdprey (Aug 12, 2010)

LMAO.......i was looking at this lovely dessert, and now my tummy is sounding off


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 12, 2010)

will you marry me!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 12, 2010)

brdprey said:


> LMAO.......i was looking at this lovely dessert, and now my tummy is sounding off


LOL... That's a good sign I hope! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks brdprey!


 


realtorterry said:


> will you marry me!!


Okay.....

Now whatcha gonna do? Didn't think I'd accept did ya? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ThanksTerry...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 12, 2010)

This is now on my to do list, although my list is all in my head and I hope I remember after all the partying and drinking I will be doing this weekend.

As usual you have outdone yourself cowgirl!


----------

